# SMOK OSUB 80W KIT



## Bush Vaper (27/9/16)

Anyone have this kit or have any experience with this kit?

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

Think it is fairly new. Do not remember seeing any mention on the forum so far. You shall have to give us a comprehensive review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (27/9/16)

i see the kit is available here http://www.sirvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (28/9/16)

Got the kit and even though im quite new to this, this badboy really pushes clouds.

Perfect at about 50 watts.

Will give more insights as i get it settled in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Got the kit and even though im quite new to this, this badboy really pushes clouds.
> 
> Perfect at about 50 watts.
> 
> Will give more insights as i get it settled in


Care to share how long the battery lasts at 50w --- @Vaponaut12 is also looking into a new device


----------



## Noddy (29/9/16)

Can you also post a picture of the Osub box next to a 30ml juice bottle for scale, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Noddy said:


> Can you also post a picture of the Osub box next to a 30ml juice bottle for scale, please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (29/9/16)

Brilliant. Thanks a million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Noddy said:


> Brilliant. Thanks a million.


How long does it take to charge these things....first charge on this osub and its taken 4 hours now to get to 98%????????


----------



## Noddy (29/9/16)

Thats a long time. But use that as n excuse to buy another mod for when the one is charging....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (30/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Care to share how long the battery lasts at 50w --- @Vaponaut12 is also looking into a new device


Ive smoked it last night and most of this morning (135 puffs at @50w) and the battery is at 65%. Will give u more details after full drain of battery. Also got about 30 puffs left before tank is empty after filling

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> How long does it take to charge these things....first charge on this osub and its taken 4 hours now to get to 98%????????


Thats about right, its got a 3300mah batt,
My LG HG2's (3000ma) take 5 hrs from flat charging at 750ma.
Perhaps your usb outlet(pc/ laptop/ inverter) can only deliver 500ma which would account for the long charge.

Upgrade info for the Osub
http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/isposubplus


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Noddy said:


> Thats a long time. But use that as n excuse to buy another mod for when the one is charging....


I have done this. I like my LiPo mods so it is my most frequent excuse to HRH


----------



## Noobvapester (5/12/16)

Hi I'm interested in buying me this setup. what does coils cost and generally how long do they last


----------

